# حملوا برنامج Pipe Flow Wizard



## م . كولو (24 أكتوبر 2006)

هذا البرنامج خاص بالحسابات المرتبطة بجريان النفط ومشتقاته عبر خطوط الانابيب
مثل حساب الضغوط -والجريان-وطول الخط - - - الخ 

ويارب يعجبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكم 

من هنا http://rapidshare.com/files/432284/Pipe_Flow_Wizard.exe.html


----------



## tamer metallurgy (31 أكتوبر 2006)

جارى التحميل وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ramzi etaher (11 أبريل 2007)

جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارى التحميل
وبارك الله فيك على هذا البرنامج القيم


----------



## islamiccastel (11 أبريل 2007)

جارى التحميل وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## A.salam Saileh (12 أبريل 2007)

*PipeFlo*

Thanks alot for your help. I think the download need for registration Code, So if you have it please provide to us. Thanks again

A.salam Saileh:11:​


----------



## Roomaa (24 مايو 2007)

Thank you very much


----------



## م.مصطفى الزبيدي (1 يونيو 2007)

شكرا على البرنامج لكن ارجو ان تزودنا بالرجيستريشن كود


----------

